# SSD TIER LIST (Linus Tech Tips)



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2021)

SSD TIER LIST


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2021)

SSDS Prices based from Amazon (Not Gen4)

*i.imgur.com/rlC8b0u.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2021)

NVME SSD with TBW



https://imgur.com/UkPnTKr


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2021)

Can add SN750, good SSD with DRAM and decent speeds.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2021)

Samsung is the KING of SSDS just like Jamaicans are kings of sprinting lol.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2021)

*hexus.net/tech/news/storage/148295-samsung-latest-ssd-maker-spotted-swapping-components/


> Last year, it was disappointing to see newer Adata XPG SX8200 Pro revisions were noticeably slower than the launch version. Since that time, there have been various others caught doing similar SSD component re-jigging. Earlier this week, WD admitted it replaced the NAND flash and updated the firmware in the WD Blue SN550, beginning in June 2021. It updated the data sheet, but most wouldn’t be aware that this drive might perform up to 50 per cent slower than the original revision, once its cache had been filled up. Patriot and Crucial have also been found switching SSD components in the last few months.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

Every manufacturer is hutiya now. Have to research well before buying.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Every manufacturer is hutiya now. Have to research well before buying.





Nerevarine said:


> Every manufacturer is hutiya now. Have to research well before buying.


Almost all manufacturers in almost all markets are hutiya. If they stick with the same quality they loose out or have very less buyers who know what they are worth. They need to keep on "evolving" to compete in the market. They are not hutiya btw they know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Almost all manufacturers in almost all markets are hutiya. If they stick with the same quality they loose out or have very less buyers who know what they are worth. They need to keep on "evolving" to compete in the market. They are not hutiya btw they know exactly what they are doing.



actually they are making us hutiya ( fool ! ) ... anyway, relieved to see WD blue sata on tier B. Did not get much time before I bought this from flipkart on this sale.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 10, 2021)

Are Samsung t500 and adata xpg s11 worth mentioning here?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 3, 2022)

980 pro vs SN850. (500 GB)...WHICH one should i go?

MLC NAND(980 PRO) VS TLC NAND(SN850)  is there any real world difference regarding  performance?


----------

